# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Cichlids >  PFK Articles: Geophagus abalios

## AquaticQuotient.com

** This thread is an item from Practical Fishkeeping Magazine website's Articles RSS feed, brought to you by courtesy of AQ's RSS Feed Poster Robot. *

*Matt Clarke on the relatively recently described Geophagus abalios - yet another of the proximus group to hit the shops.

More...

----------

